# New website



## johnnyt (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I've just put up a new website.

http://www.josh-thompson-music.com

It's still a work in progress, but I thought it was about time I had more of an online presence. 

Cheers

Josh
o-[][]-o


----------



## impressions (Oct 8, 2012)

your stuff is really nice, looks good and sounds good.

did you get any feedback regarding reverbnation's reliability, in terms of loading fast enough and appearing fast?

in soundcloud i had complaints that the playlist doesn't appear fast enough.

the playlist didn't appear unless i pressed on it, is that a personal choice of your?
also, how did you design your website?

good luck!


----------



## KayoticMusic (Jan 1, 2013)

You have a nice website and your work sounds GOOD. Happy New Year to you and keep up the hard work it always pays off good luck!



KayoticMusic


----------

